# 8 month old Ga Heart Condition..pls anyone



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Dear Friends, a very close friend in rescue forwarded this info on the 8 month old beautiful boy and I've asked her for more particulars: Vet's name who diagnosed this boy, his location...
He is currently in foster on short term basis...
I will post as soon as I have more info.
We rescued Drigon from Atlanta Craig's List when he was five months old. He was under weight and had been kept in a small room since he was four weeks old. He had recieved all his shots and the only mediacal problem known was neither of his testicles had dropped. When we first got him he was taken to the vet and treated for a staph infection. Weeks later he was taken in for a check up and we were told he had a heart mumur and possible hip problems. A week later he got a Upper respiratory infection and we were told that his heart murmur had gotten worse and he needed an ultrasound soon. At this time he is fifty ponds and eight months old and he is a full German Shepherd. * * His diagnosis list is as follows: Pulmonic stenosis-sever, V/VI systolic murmur-PMI-left heart base-ejection murmur, tricuspid valve insufficiency-mild, enlarged right atrial chamber, thick right ventrical chamber, low energy, crylorchid.
Comments from vet: Drigon has a congenital heart abnormality that will lead to sudden death due to arrhythmias or heart failur at any time in the near future. It can be addressed with an interventional radiography procedure called a balloon valvuloplasty performed by acardiologist.

Meet Drigon
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

*​ 
*Please email me off list if you can help?*


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you know about his temperment? Is he good with other dogs? Is he laid back....or pushy, energetic in spite of his health? 
I emailed a friend who has tons of vet contacts for more info about his health based on the description.....$$'s and prognosis.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

walton said:


> *Comments from vet: Drigon has a congenital heart abnormality that will lead to sudden death due to arrhythmias or heart failur at any time in the near future. It can be addressed with an interventional radiography procedure called a balloon valvuloplasty performed by acardiologist.*​




I hate to be the realist here, but based on the Vet's prognosis, wouldn't it be more humane for this poor pup to be humanely euthanized instead of trying to find a new home for him?​ 
Why do the owners want to find a new home for him in the first place? Is the balloon valvuloplasty a guaranteed "fix" and what is his prognosis after the surgery?​


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The valvuloplasty has a good percentage of success as long as the stenosis is of the kind that can be helped. The cardiologist can determine if the valvuloplasty would likely be helpful. Depending on the result, the dog might have a decent life afterward. It does sound like he has some heart changes due to the defect. It's unfortunate the murmur was not detected earlier in puppyhood.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I am not expert by a long shot w/ this condition and Drigon's prognosis. I have emailed by contact to be put in touch directly with individual who is fostering Drigon

I do know that the vet that he was seen by is Dr Jory Olsen
My Homepage Dr Jory Olsen
Please don't contact this vet
This vet seems to practice internal medicine and I will be in touch direct w/ gal who is fostering for more details
It may be that he needs to be sent to bridge;however, I would want to talk w/ vet direct who examined him, prognosis w/ procedure for normal life
Thanks for your input


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A gorgeous little boy. If someone can step up to the plate to pay for what sounds like very expensive surgery, and the vet can give some guarantee that this dog's life will improve, I would guess it's worth a shot. However that isn't the only hurdle - sooner or later the undescended testicles will have to be addressed, and unless they can be removed at the same time as the other surgery, he is looking at yet another operation down the road. It says he is in short term foster - that doesn't sound very encouraging.  Poor little chap, he is adorable.
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Walton:

I just sent you an email.

Darcy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

BTW, thank for what you are doing Walton.......
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Anja1Blue said:


> If someone can step up to the plate to pay for what sounds like very expensive surgery, and the vet *can give some guarantee* that this dog's life will improve, I would guess it's worth a shot.


Unfortunately, no Veterinarian can guarantee something will work. They can only go by the information at hand and make a guess.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I have a friend who purchased a German Shepherd from a breeder and when the dog was 8mos to maybe a 1 year old... he brought him in to have him neutered. The vet would not neuter him (it's actually my vet) due to a serious heart condition... I'm not sure what the exact diagnosis was, but the dog supposedly should not have lived 2 years. The dog - Otto is 8 or 9 years old now. He never had the surgery.

I would not euthanize this boy. It may not be the same diagnosis.. but my friend's diagnosis was pretty poor too - that was also from a cardio specialist at Angel Memorial in Boston.

Tanja


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Walton & Darcy.....sent you a PM


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The dogs can sometimes live with pulmonic stenosis. My cardiologist friend has known of them that had no intervention and lived. They are possibly subject to sudden death though.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Samba... that is exactly what they told my friend... they dog could just suddenly die... although I think the surgery was risky too. I just think you have to be prepared for whatever if you make the decision not to do surgery. 

Tanja


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If the pup is not suffering, is it possible for him to live out his life for whatever time he has? Maybe someone would just love him for that long. I hate to be negative, but I had a similar experience with a samoyed. I adopted her as a pup. I was aware she had a heart murmur. The cardiologist had seen her and called the murmur mild. It was in my adoption contract that she see the cardiologist at one year. Another ultrasound was performed and I was told she didn't have to be seen for seven years. 

At the time I adopted her, my vet told me that whenever you adopt a dog with a heart murmur you open yourself up to a lot of heartache. I didn't believe him. I adopted her anyway. Just like this little guy, she had other problems. When she was spayed, the vet said she had the smallest uterus he had ever seen. She had severe HD and had surgery at 5 months. She also had a digestive disorder. Even so, I thought everything was under control. She was doing well with the hips, on medication for the digestion, etc. I was wrong again. One day she collapsed in the backyard. I carried her into the house. Her gums were white. I rushed her to the emergency vet. They couldn't save her. She was only three years old. I do not regret the 3 years I had with her. She was the sweetest dog in the world.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any update on the little guy?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I too was thinking about this chap, and wondering how he is doing.....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

any news?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Should have posted again..sadly the 16 yr old who has him and 'saved him from his owners' wants to keep him, eventhough she doesn't have finances to afford treatment. I was very direct in sharing that he would be better off coming into rescue but never heard back
walton


----------



## Marie H (Oct 6, 2010)

I think there are some sites out there that help those who can't afford surgery for thier pets but I don't know how to locate them maybe someone here does and can give her the information.


----------

